
Semantic Search with Latent Semantic Analysis - softwaredoug
http://opensourceconnections.com/blog/2016/03/29/semantic-search-with-latent-semantic-analysis/
======
thallukrish
Arriving at the most meaningful words eliminating the noise is the hardest
when you try to get these working for some real world scenarios.

~~~
rvense
Also separating documents about unix text processing tools from those about
cats, or those about breeds of cats from those about the middle east. Word
sense disambiguation.

------
deepGem
One might even look at this matrix and realize that the word “kitty” is pretty
closely related to “cat.”

It's not clear to me, how this can be referred from the matrix. Here are the
two rows

cat 0 1 0 2 kitty 0 2 0 0

~~~
mcbits
The main thing is that they have a document in common, while neither of them
share any docs with "dog" or "pooch". And while "the" also appears in those
docs, it seems to be common to _every_ document, so it isn't very informative.

